
SCP Foundation – Secure, Contain, Protect - rolph
http://www.scp-wiki.net/
======
AnIdiotOnTheNet
If there is a better work of collaborative fiction on the internet, I've never
seen it.

------
rolph
maybe this is real stuff, and the plausible ridicule/deniability allows it to
exist?

